# Where to get fresh Stove Bright spray paint at a good price?



## Don2222 (May 2, 2012)

Hello

It is fairly easy to get the Stove Bright flat black, satin black or metalic black at a local store. Getting another color that is not as popular seems more difficult!

I am looking for stove bright charcoal paint.
My local stove shoppe had 3 cans and after forcibly removing the cap we found all 3 cans would not spray at all! Dead as a Door Nail ! If left on the shelf too long it goes bad!

*So I was wondering if anyone had a good place on the net for ordering it fresh  at a good price?*

So far I found this place for $9.50 a can.
http://store.ccfps.com/index.php?product=STOVE-6201


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (May 2, 2012)

We sell it down here in New Mexico for 9.99 a can or so


----------



## Defiant (May 2, 2012)

http://www.copperfield.com/


----------



## DexterDay (May 2, 2012)

www.northlineexpress.com has a wide selection. As does many other sites.


----------



## smoke show (May 2, 2012)

check out post 7.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/stove-bright-paint.37231/


----------



## Don2222 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks guys

I looked on E-Bay and one guy buys it from Meeco Mfg. So I called Meeco and the woman referred me to Forest Paint which is the Manufacturer of Stove Bright paint in Washington State. The Sales Rep Pete says that it must be purchased through a distributor. A larger volume distributor like Northline Express or Jim Walz (1-800-499-4119) may be more preferable but the price is not the best and shipping charges will apply. Another idea is for the local hearth shop to order it for you and pick it up there to save on the shipping and get a good price. Also you can make sure it works!

Pete also said, "The most popular colors are Satin Black, Charcoal, Metalic Black and Golden Fire Brown and are more likely to be fresh and working properly."


Jim Walz TotalFirePlace Web site
http://www.totalfireplace.com/

Stove bright paint list with prices.
http://www.totalfireplace.com/webdata/uploads/1177969136_JWD-Price-List_stovebright032212.pdf

The selection above is very extensive including the Travis new color:
STOVE BRIGHT 1A62H202 NEW IRON TRAVIS STOVE $11.87

Also he has pints of the brush on stove bright for the areas around wires and things.
STOVE BRIGHT 62M290 PINT BRUSH-ON SATIN BLACK $13.56


----------



## Don2222 (May 3, 2012)

Hello

Well I called one place and since they are not ordering much at this time, I would have to pay the freight! So online may be the way to go, but I will check other shops first.


----------



## Defiant (May 3, 2012)

I buy it by the case from Copperfield. Open up an account there it's free. I used to get it from stove shops but most of the cans were old and did not spray well.


----------



## Don2222 (May 3, 2012)

Defiant said:


> I buy it by the case from Copperfield. Open up an account there it's free. I used to get it from stove shops but most of the cans were old and did not spray well.


 

Good idea Defiant and I bet you get a better price?

Well I lucked out today.
I went over to Alternative Energy in Hampton Falls NH. They had a new batch of Stove Bright Charcoal and I picked up 2 cans for only $9.99 each! The lady was very nice and said there are 2 warehouses nearby and she can get any color in 2 days if they do not have it in the store! So I am all set now!

I just did the hopper lid and not the front of the top. See pic
It is hard to see in the picture but the color matches perfectly!
I think you can see that the hopper lid is a nice even color and the top front with the design is old and spotty.

Thanks again everyone for all the input, another case resolved and closed!

Click to enlarge


----------



## Defiant (May 3, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Good idea Defiant and I bet you get a better price?
> 
> Well I lucked out today.
> I went over to Alternative Energy in Hampton Falls NH. They had a new batch of Stove Bright Charcoal and I picked up 2 cans for only $9.99 each! The lady was very nice and said there are 2 warehouses nearby and she can get any color in 2 days if they do not have it in the store! So I am all set now!
> ...


Nice Don, heard about that place, and all good.


----------



## Don2222 (May 10, 2012)

Hello

I could of course buy 2 cans of the OEM paint for $70.60 right? LOL

See pic below! Click image to see entire pic


----------

